
Los Angeles learns to love its river - ColinWright
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-14690082
======
ColinWright
I wouldn't usually submit this sort of thing to HN, but I found it to be an
intriguing read. I've also lived in a city where the original river on which
it was founded had, and still has, completely disappeared.

It will be interesting to see if anything ever comes of this.

Quote:

    
    
      That led to the first permits being issued, on a trial
      basis, to lead kayaking tours down a mile-and-a-half-long
      stretch.
    
      ...
    
      The 280 tickets to join the limited number of kayak tours
      sold out in the first 10 minutes. People kayaking down the
      LA river Kayaking down the river is an opportunity to
      explore nature in the heart of the city.
    
      Those who snapped up a "golden ticket" were delighted to
      get on the river, rather than just walk, bike or drive
      past it.

